# ceramic tiles



## lizzie458 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi All

My daughter is looking for some traditional Portuguese ceramic tiles for her kitchen walls. We are coming over in April and thought we may be able to start the search for her. So the question is: are there any factory shops (or other outlets apart from Leroy etc) in the Silver Coast area that anyone can recommend we look at?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There must be numerous ones in that area, we don't have factory shops like UK but most suppliers will have ends of ranges, seconds, thirds etc that can make the expensive tiles very affordable, it's asking at each place because generally they don't advertise them


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Not really an easy task, as I have learned. I have been looking for such tiles to make fixtures to hang in a wall like a painting. Done a couple.

My experience is that the main producers that you will find in big shops (many aimed to the tourist trade) really lack taste, and the old artisan´s tiles motives or modern with good taste are just not there, I believe lots of tacky material around.

I have been able to find what I want in various small ceramic touristic shops that work with recognised artists ceramists, and then ordered from there. 

I also have searched the internet for cerâmica and azulejo (tiles) and found some artisnan´s in my area that do on request (some allow you to give them an hand) but be prepared to pay more.

If you tell me your area I may be able to search for you.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Lot on the old N1 sort of parallel to Leira who do traditional type tiles or will paint to order for you


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There is a hand painting manufacturer on the outskirts of Caldas.


----------



## lizzie458 (Jun 28, 2011)

*ceramic tile*

Many thanks for your replies.


----------

